# Rat hind leg twitching/spasm



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

My elderly male rat has HED. Today his back legs started twitching and his whole back end was spasming and he would twitch like he was popcorning, except he couldn't because he has HED and was laying on his side. If that makes any sense. Anybody else had this? He seems to be ok now.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Was he excited and happy and when he was younger would he have been hopping around? Or is there just a subtle twitch to the muscles and toes on his hind end? These are nerve impulses caused by the HED nerve impingement.


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

No, he wasn't happy. It was a pretty strong spasm. He was breathing hard and felt warm.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Then he may have had a seizure, was he pawing the air, arching his back etc?


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

It was only his back legs. He seemed to be aware of what was going on. He wasn't spaced out or anything.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Then I have never seen anything like this before. You could test for discomfort and give him some Metacam or infant liquid Ibuprofen to see if it gives him relief. With rats with HED I make sure to help them with the things they aren't capable of anymore like body scratches, checking and removal of penis plugs and rubbing itchy ears. Sometimes not being able to do things can drive an older boy nuts.


----------

